
What developers say Apple needs to do to make the Apple TV a gaming console - nopacience
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/10/what-developers-say-apple-needs-to-do-to-make-the-apple-tv-a-gaming-console/
======
anonlastname
it seems like they could make money if they threw an emulator on it and sold
games licensed from maybe Nintendo for royalties

